# Ray's Morocco Club is Here!



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

It is exciting to see the many motorhomers who have signed up for the Morocco tour coming into Malaga Monte Parc while they await their fellow travellers before crossing the strait.

A few Cheyannes, a bigger German something or another and finally today an American motorhome who chose to park down the lane with fellow Morocco travellers than take one of the expansive RV pitches beside us (still yearning for neighbors).

I'll take some pictures since that side of the site has been trimmed up recently. The cafe/restaurant/bar is also opening next week with a new bread oven for the mornings.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I shall be there from the 4th March for a month so hope to see you and crack open a cold one.

Anything you want bringing from UK ( bisto, marmite, tea bags ect. )

Loddy


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Loddy,

We have a few cold ones ready and waiting! Just don't bring the weather... The hills above Malaga have recently been having of what would look normal on a Seattle post card.

Early this morning we thought we needed an ark instead of a motorhome, but fortunately the afternoon turned out blue sky with low fluffy white clouds. BQ'd hot dogs on the menu tonight.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi RAH
We'll be arriving by the 27th May for the Moroccan Wedding tour. Will you still be there??

We saw your pitches being prepared last year when we were on the site prior to our Moroccan tour. There was also a very large American RV down at the bottom by the entrance to the swimming pool.

The bread oven sounds interesting. Is it for self-catering?


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

RAH,

I note in viewing your Morocco advertisement within MHF that in the cost section it says.



> Oversize vehicles [RV,s] need to contact Desert Detours PRIOR to booking.


Could you please define when a motor home becomes 'Oversized'?

Thank You.

Mick


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Something to do with the ferry cost I should imagine

Loddy


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Re Subject Rays Morocco Club Posting*

Please would you note that Ray who has made the posting regarding "Morocco Club" is not Ray of Desert Detours Morocco.

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, Hopefully we will still be here in May. That is the plan, at least.

Ray's Morocco tour left and should be fighting their way through goat herds by now. I have nothing to do with any of the tours, but we are sure happy when we have motorhomers for neighbors. Not that the static people aren't socialable, on the contrary, but you know us motorhomers when the outdoor cafe is open evenings and beverages are served...

The month of May should have good weather. And of course we have installed floatation devices around the coach for the last few weeks!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

It's been cold here in the North West UK, but at least the sun has been shining and no rain in the last few days.


----------

